# Fairpoint



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2009)

[rant]

So I got home last night at 6pm, switched on the computer, no internet.  My landlord tells me that he called Fairpoint and they said, "well, we have a statewide outage due to a digital relay [or something like that].  Sorry, no internet for a *couple days.*" :blink: :angry:  A few years back I thought it could not get much worse than Verizon, but these guys proved me wrong.  A two day outage for thousands of customers in the state?  Not to mention that the internet goes out almost daily.  

I give these guys until the end of the year before they go bankrupt....and the NNE consumers are screwed.  Good job guys.  :roll:

[/rant]


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think I'd survive without 2 days of internet..actually I went a week last year on a trip and had the shakes..anyway hopefully you get a credit or something!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 9, 2009)

Hooking up phone service with them was interesting. 

Waited on hold for almost an hour...what a great way to "welcome" a new customer. Had some dude take all my info down. "We're upgrading the computers...we can't enter it now. We will call you back next (insert day here)" They never called. I called again...waited on hold. The lady took my info and set a turn on date....which was now weeks after our move in date. Mind you, our cells don't work at the VT house...we're in a dead zone. Works about 1/8th of a mile from the house...but not at the house. They then call me and tell me my date has been changed again...I can't remember the reason. Long story short, we went up one weekend and the phone just worked. 

Two weeks ago, I'm sitting at my desk at work and my cell phone rings. The number to the VT place pops up on the caller ID. "W......T........F?" "Hi, this is so and so from Fairpoint...I have a work order to install new service?" I told him our phone is working....and he just confused the hell out of me since I know for sure, no one is at the house...so I almost crapped my pants when I saw a call coming from that number.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2009)

Glenn:  You won't believe how many people have told me similar stories.  

This company gave their CEO a fat bonus, but then tell the State they don't have enough money to get their systems going.  Class act.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> [rant]
> 
> So I got home last night at 6pm, switched on the computer, no internet.  My landlord tells me that he called Fairpoint and they said, "well, we have a statewide outage due to a digital relay [or something like that].  Sorry, no internet for a *couple days.*" :blink: :angry:  A few years back I thought it could not get much worse than Verizon, but these guys proved me wrong.  A two day outage for thousands of customers in the state?  Not to mention that the internet goes out almost daily.
> 
> ...



I get my internet from Comcast.  It's far more reliable than the DSL service people I know at Killington get from VTel.  VTel sued Comcast and somehow prevented them from offering telephone service at Killington.  I still don't quite follow what grounds they had.  Comcast probably looked at it and decided that there wasn't enough profit to bother spending money on lawyers.   It doesn't matter to me.  I use my cell phone as my 'telephone identity' and use the $2.95/month Skype service to make all my outbound calls to the US and Canada.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't think I'd survive without 2 days of internet..actually I went a week last year on a trip and had the shakes..anyway hopefully you get a credit or something!!!



Austin?!?!

:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

So far I'm digging my FIOS.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup, from the moment Fairpoint came into NE there has been a Mt Everest level of problems and unhappy customers. One of their trucks ran over and killed my friends dog a couple of months ago. It was on a quiet dirt road.

I'm so glad that the MRV has it's own phone company. I have had DSL from them for over 10 years without any problems. The service method has nothing to do with it, it's the service provider. Alot of Vermont has Comcast and there are plenty of complaints from them also. 

Fairpoint is under capitalized, everyone was warned from the beginning of their changeover. Here in the MRV it so nice when there are issues to be able to walk into the main office and get it quickly fixed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2009)

I hear nothing but GREAT things about Waitsfield/Champlain Valley Telecom.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 9, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Glenn:  You won't believe how many people have told me similar stories.



I figured out of the three things I needed to sign up for, electricity, propane and phone service...the phone was the least critical. A working phone won't keep the house warm when it's 15F outside at night. Still, it was an odd experience. Especially when the tech called me...from our phone.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd call them up and ask for a refund for the days outage.  Granted sounds like they are a true PITA, but Charter did that for us when my wife called when we had an outage for more than a day due to an issue on their side......worth the call at least.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 9, 2009)

Just to throw in my 2 cents, yeah, Fair Point SUCKS!!!!!!!!  My DSL goes out at least once every other day and on others its MULTIPLE times throughout the day.  I tried calling FP a couple of months ago and I got an answering machine!!  They're a f&*%$ing phine company and I can't talk to anyone?

I'll take Verizon back in a heartbeat!  When my house is built I am dropping DSL w/FP and I'll go on the internet via Comcast.  No land line phone for me anymore!


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2009)

TB, isn't a lot of VT. tough to get a good highspeed connection?  I remember my brother who lives up in northern vt. was complaining....he was using a satellite dish at the time...as his old house was in a location with no other broadband service.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2009)

marcski said:


> TB, isn't a lot of VT. tough to get a good highspeed connection?  I remember my brother who lives up in northern vt. was complaining....he was using a satellite dish at the time...as his old house was in a location with no other broadband service.




Yes, but you need to understand the history of this transaction from Verizon to Fairpoint to understand what is really going on here.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2009)

marcski said:


> TB, isn't a lot of VT. tough to get a good highspeed connection?  I remember my brother who lives up in northern vt. was complaining....he was using a satellite dish at the time...as his old house was in a location with no other broadband service.




The state has made a lot of subsidy money available for wireless broadband.  Over the next year or so, a lot of the dead zones will start getting lit up with WiMax technology.   If your town is a broadband dead zone, the state will shell out the bucks so a mom & pop operator can put up some antennas and give the town broadband connectivity.  Intel is backing WiMax in a big way and their plan is to embed it in their next generation of processors so every notebook computer will come with bluetooth for a personal network, WiFi for homes & hotspots, and WiMax for when you can't see WiFi.

FairPoint is eventually going to go bankrupt.  Verizon saw the trend of erosion of the wireline business and ditched Northern New England while they could still get something for it.  FairPoint is saddled with 2.3 billion in debt for the purchase and no hope of ever generating enough profit to pay the interest let alone pay down the debt.   Wireless broadband is only going to hasten their death.  Now that AT&T and Verizon are consolidated in Vermont as the two cell phone companies, the coverage is going to improve.  Both are going to be deploying LTE technology to dramatically improve their data capabilities on their cellular networks.  A decade from now, the notion of a "telephone company" is mostly going to vanish in the state.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 10, 2009)

When I relocated my business last year (within the same town), they managed to shut off my working numbers with a message "no longer in service" and assign new ones which nobody new. Got a modest credit but nowhere near enough. Then they always overbill for something so we need to get on the phone and remind them about our plan. Bastids.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 10, 2009)

Stop complaining.  In my cozy corner of Vermont all I can get is dial up.  Our nice 1 percent option tax was suppost to bring high speed to the rest of the town.  But they ignored my little corner.  So just like most things in this state I just pay and get nothing.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

At our place in VT...our cell phones won't work, we can't get a TV signal with rabit ears and a digital converter box. BUT! Comcast offers highspeed cable interweb. Irony. Oh, and my Yankee thrifty ass won't shell out $80 a month for internet access for place we're only at on the weekends. Hell, we've been there for almost 3 months and still don't have a working TV.(well, the TV works, we just can't get any channels) We just fire up the radio and deal. Or go outside and make some 'smores and drink beer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2009)

Still no internet at home this morning.......ridiculous.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> At our place in VT...our cell phones won't work, we can't get a TV signal with rabit ears and a digital converter box. BUT! Comcast offers highspeed cable interweb. Irony. Oh, and my Yankee thrifty ass won't shell out $80 a month for internet access for place we're only at on the weekends. Hell, we've been there for almost 3 months and still don't have a working TV.(well, the TV works, we just can't get any channels) We just fire up the radio and deal. Or go outside and make some 'smores and drink beer.


See if they offer a "seasonal" plan in your area...season = winter of course.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

Or a "weekender" plan.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> At our place in VT...our cell phones won't work, we can't get a TV signal with rabit ears and a digital converter box. BUT! Comcast offers highspeed cable interweb. Irony. Oh, and my Yankee thrifty ass won't shell out $80 a month for internet access for place we're only at on the weekends. Hell, we've been there for almost 3 months and still don't have a working TV.(well, the TV works, we just can't get any channels) We just fire up the radio and deal. Or go outside and make some 'smores and drink beer.



Comcast has a $29.00 intro rate for the first 6 months of cable modem service.  With taxes and a cable modem rental, it's $33/month.  If you're a weekender, you can turn the service on November 1 and return the cable modem at the end of April.   You need to have basic cable TV to qualify but most people tend to spring for the bucks for that.  My condo pays for cable as part of my condo fee so I just have to pay the $33/month for the cable modem.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 10, 2009)

Today is one of those days where DSL keeps cutting out!  Got home from work at noon, turned on my PC and logged on at quarter of, and DSL has cut out no less than 7 times!  I feel like its 1995 and having AOL, at least then you wouldn't get mad because it was 'new'


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Comcast has a $29.00 intro rate for the first 6 months of cable modem service.  With taxes and a cable modem rental, it's $33/month.  If you're a weekender, you can turn the service on November 1 and return the cable modem at the end of April.   You need to have basic cable TV to qualify but most people tend to spring for the bucks for that.  My condo pays for cable as part of my condo fee so I just have to pay the $33/month for the cable modem.



I saw that intro offer! Then I saw the rate after the intro offer. Problem is, I'd fall right into their trap. "oh man, we can't give the interweb back!"


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I saw that intro offer! Then I saw the rate after the intro offer. Problem is, I'd fall right into their trap. "oh man, we can't give the interweb back!"



It's great for a vacation home in ski country.  

In another 4 or 5 years, wireless data will have advanced to the point where you will be able to flip between cable, the phone company, and 2 or 3 wireless companies to take advantage of their promotional offers.  AT&T and Verizon Wireless will both be rolling out LTE technology.  Clearwire is deploying WiMax in the major metro areas.  As the competition increases, I'd expect prices to drop.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2009)

Still off....

:angry:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Still off....
> 
> :angry:


That's amazing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2009)

As I said, FairPoint aims to fail, and fail miserably I guess.  They were way overleveraged in this deal and way over their heads.  It never ceases to amaze me how the rest of America (outside NNE) seems to be OK with companies who are overly leveraged and taking on things that are way too much for them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

All telecommunications (imho) have major challenges when it comes to customer relations / policy / information distribution.  

I have a hard time imaging a telecommunications company having a major state wide outage for 2 days.  That's way past unacceptable, unless one of their data centers exploded.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> All telecommunications (imho) have major challenges when it comes to customer relations / policy / information distribution.
> 
> I have a hard time imaging a telecommunications company having a major state wide outage for 2 days.  That's way past unacceptable, unless one of their data centers exploded.



Comcast completely smoked their DNS environment for a couple of weeks around 5 years ago.  If you were internet-savvy, you could reconfigure things to point to name servers that are outside the Comcast network like OpenDNS.  Most people were just stuck with a broken internet.

I was a major vendor to Comcast for their telephone network in a past life.  Their whole phone network went down every time American Idol voting happened.  Both my stuff and the Cisco stuff died miserably under the load.  That took a year to sort out.  Comcast would also have major service outages that somehow became our problem.  When you dug into the problem to determine the root cause, 90% of the time, it was some hack Comcast employee who whacked a Cisco router or a firewall somewhere in their network and made it so voice or voice signaling stopped working.  It was far easier to just blame the vendor than adopt reasonable change control process within their own network operations staff.  Their network always ran trouble-free over the Christmas holidays when all those trolls were on vacation.

I'm sure the FairPoint problem is a complete lack of process anywhere in operations.  I imagine most of the northern New England employee base at Verizon was pretty lightweight and any serious issue was handled in southern New England or New York where they had the concentration of business to have the $150K/year staff to deal with the issues.  When you remove that and put all your old Verizon process into the shredder, it's a recipe for anarchy.  The spotlight is now shining on what is probably a very weak org chart with really weak management at the top who thought they had a lifetime cake job because they worked for a monopoly.  FairPoint is kind of screwed because nobody any good will want to work for them given their financial instability and poor prospects.  It sucks if you're a customer with no alternatives.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 11, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> I'd call them up and ask for a refund for the days outage.  Granted sounds like they are a true PITA, but Charter did that for us when my wife called when we had an outage for more than a day due to an issue on their side......worth the call at least.



Call them up? LMAO  Apparently you don't know anyone that has tried that, it's just an excercise in frustration. There has been alot written about their poor customer service. There was one story where a business had a problem with the changover and tried for days to get thru but to no avail. The funny part is that the Fairpoint office is right next door. Yea, they did try walking over but that didn't help either.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Call them up? LMAO  Apparently you don't know anyone that has tried that, it's just an excercise in frustration. There has been alot written about their poor customer service. There was one story where a business had a problem with the changover and tried for days to get thru but to no avail. The funny part is that the Fairpoint office is right next door. Yea, they did try walking over but that didn't help either.



Or the claims that when folks call FP after 4pm they get a voicemail system.  Wow.  

That reminds me of a problem I had with Comcast a few years back.  I called the 1-800 number and when they couldn't help me, I said, "hey, can you give me the phone number for the office in the next town?"  Their response:  "I can't.  They don't have a telephone."  :blink:  I called BS on that one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Comcast completely smoked their DNS environment for a couple of weeks around 5 years ago.  If you were internet-savvy, you could reconfigure things to point to name servers that are outside the Comcast network like OpenDNS.  Most people were just stuck with a broken internet.



I remember that.  Targeted DNS attack, mostly on the East coast.  I'll bet there are people out there still using the 4.x.x.x DNS IP's because if it.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I remember that.  Targeted DNS attack, mostly on the East coast.  I'll bet there are people out there still using the 4.x.x.x DNS IP's because if it.



That was the 'official word'.  What really happened is that they did a forklift upgrade to their DNS infrastructure.  Their old infrastructure was fully distributed around the regions and worked perfectly well.  The new Cisco stuff had a big center in Philly and another big center in Denver.  Philly went down for reasons that really have little to do with any denial of service attack.  Everybody on the Comcast network failed over to Denver.  Denver went down.  The world ended.  Dave Fellowes, the Comcast CTO, and several of his Cisco-bigot minions who included Cisco employees on contract to Comcast, all exited shortly afterwards.  Paul Bosco went back to Cisco as a VP for cable.  Fellowes moved to "a part time Executive Fellow role" where he was banished from the building.  It was really insidious how Cisco managed to penetrate Comcast.  The execs at the top finally figured it out and shot all those people.  I've never seen a vendor act like that.  They pretty much did the same thing at Time-Warner Cable.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Geoff said:


> That was the 'official word'.  What really happened is that they did a forklift upgrade to their DNS infrastructure.  Their old infrastructure was fully distributed around the regions and worked perfectly well.  The new Cisco stuff had a big center in Philly and another big center in Denver.  Philly went down for reasons that really have little to do with any denial of service attack.  Everybody on the Comcast network failed over to Denver.  Denver went down.  The world ended.  Dave Fellowes, the Comcast CTO, and several of his Cisco-bigot minions who included Cisco employees on contract to Comcast, all exited shortly afterwards.  Paul Bosco went back to Cisco as a VP for cable.  Fellowes moved to "a part time Executive Fellow role" where he was banished from the building.  It was really insidious how Cisco managed to penetrate Comcast.  The execs at the top finally figured it out and shot all those people.  I've never seen a vendor act like that.  They pretty much did the same thing at Time-Warner Cable.


...and things are much better with Tony Warner running this show now.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 11, 2009)

This is kinda funny, a Verizon Wireless store just opened up here in Lincoln, NH and they have to use Fair Point.......... three months and counting for their service to start!  They can't run credit cards form their store because the land line isn't active, so they have to call another outlet to have them run the card!  

FPs customer service rocks!  :evil:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> This is kinda funny, a Verizon Wireless store just opened up here in Lincoln, NH and they have to use Fair Point.......... three months and counting for their service to start!  They can't run credit cards form their store because the land line isn't active, so they have to call another outlet to have them run the card!
> 
> FPs customer service rocks!  :evil:



That is pretty funny. :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2009)

*These guys are a class act.*  Setting the new standard for failure.  

They will be bankrupt by the end of the year.  Their (now retired) CEO is laughing all the way to the bank....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2009)

More on the news:

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/article/20090824/NEWS02/90824011


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2009)

We kept wondering why we were getting two phone bills....different last name ( bad spelling of our last  name) and a different account number. Back up to the "new service" fiasco we had. While the first signup was "lost", it still triggered a bill! So we technically had two phone accounts. 

On a positive note, their techs are really nice. We had our NID box replaced and the guy called our cell phones because we weren't home at the time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2009)

Glenn said:


> We kept wondering why we were getting two phone bills....different last name ( bad spelling of our last  name) and a different account number. Back up to the "new service" fiasco we had. While the first signup was "lost", it still triggered a bill! So we technically had two phone accounts.
> 
> On a positive note, their techs are really nice. We had our NID box replaced and the guy called our cell phones because we weren't home at the time.



The techs are local guys, yes?  The problem stems more from the executive level, which is out of state.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> The techs are local guys, yes?  The problem stems more from the executive level, which is out of state.



I'm not sure. We've had two at the house...and we've never been home at the time. But I would assume they are somewhat local; probably working around the Brattleboro area. 

We need a landland because we're in cell phone dead zone. We're fairly high up compaired most of the town, but we're in a bit of a valley with regards to the rest of our street.


----------



## roark (Aug 25, 2009)

That's funny. Since the switch I've only gotten a couple bills. Every month I have to call to check the balance.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldn't call long distance into maine this morning from NH. I got a different error message or silence every time I tried. I finally got through to the business I was trying to call. It took about 10 tries over a couple of hours. I don't know if it was a Fairpoint problem or not.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2009)

*The saga continues.*  I wonder what will happen if they lose their certificate to operate in Vermont?  In the end, the consumers will get screwed while the now retired FP CEO laughs all the way to the bank.  Unreal.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So far I'm digging my FIOS.



Yep, loving my FIOS as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> *The saga continues.*  I wonder what will happen if they lose their certificate to operate in Vermont?  In the end, the consumers will get screwed while the now retired FP CEO laughs all the way to the bank.  Unreal.



Verizon hops back in and buys it for pennies on the dollar?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2009)

Verizon doesn't want anything to do with it.  They were losing money on the landline end and neglecting on keeping it maintained.  That's why they dumped it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Yep, loving my FIOS as well.


Yeah...true QAM is the sh!t :blink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah...true QAM is the sh!t :blink:



What does that mean?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> What does that mean?



QAM stands for quadrature amplitude modulation.   It's used by cable digital set-top boxes & DOCSIS cable modems and 4G cellular technologies like LTE and WiMAX.   I imagine there are some DSL variants that use it now.  It's a way of getting more information out of a specific frequency spectrum.   The math behind it all is more than I ever wanted to dig into.    

I guess you could use QAM in a fiber to the home technology but it's kind of expensive considering how much raw bandwidth you have on a fiber.  I've never dug into how FIOS and UVerse work.


----------



## hammer (Sep 10, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Yep, loving my FIOS as well.


Fios...meh.

Haven't had problems with the connection or the internet, and the phone service has been reliable (one incident), but the set top boxes/TV service leaves a bit to be desired and the free On Demand options are kind of lame.

Will I keep it?  If they keep the price down, yes, because the overall deal is better...but if they take away the discounts I could jump at the end of my initial commitment.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> QAM stands for quadrature amplitude modulation.   It's used by cable digital set-top boxes & DOCSIS cable modems and 4G cellular technologies like LTE and WiMAX.   I imagine there are some DSL variants that use it now.  It's a way of getting more information out of a specific frequency spectrum.   The math behind it all is more than I ever wanted to dig into.
> 
> I guess you could use QAM in a fiber to the home technology but it's kind of expensive considering how much raw bandwidth you have on a fiber.  I've never dug into how FIOS and UVerse work.



I couldn't tell if he was knocking Cable or FIOS.



hammer said:


> Fios...meh.
> 
> Haven't had problems with the connection or the internet, and the phone service has been reliable (one incident), but the set top boxes/TV service leaves a bit to be desired and the free On Demand options are kind of lame.
> 
> Will I keep it?  If they keep the price down, yes, because the overall deal is better...but if they take away the discounts I could jump at the end of my initial commitment.



I work from home often and the speed of FIOS is worth it to me for all of the file transfers I make.

Also it has a better HD selection than Comcast had.


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2009)

This will bring a smile to your face.  NOT

Sept. 10 - 
DERRY – It will be the end of November before there is a concrete plan to resolve FairPoint's customer service and operational issues, company officials told regulators from three states here yesterday.
Vicky Weatherwax, vice president of internal business solutions, said she expects to have a report from a vendor recommending specific solutions by Nov. 19 and to have a plan for carrying them out by the end of November.




....we call this, "a date for a date"


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> What does that mean?





Geoff said:


> QAM stands for quadrature amplitude modulation.   It's used by cable digital set-top boxes & DOCSIS cable modems and 4G cellular technologies like LTE and WiMAX.   I imagine there are some DSL variants that use it now.  It's a way of getting more information out of a specific frequency spectrum.   The math behind it all is more than I ever wanted to dig into.
> 
> I guess you could use QAM in a fiber to the home technology but it's kind of expensive considering how much raw bandwidth you have on a fiber.  I've never dug into how FIOS and UVerse work.


What Geoff said...

I was making fun of their commercial, because I've yet to figure out what fake or artificial QAM is:blink:  Not to mention, bringing in the signal "20db hot"...isn't necessarily a good thing in the optical or RF world.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Also it has a better HD selection than Comcast had.



A bunch of locations will come close to 100 HD's this year.  Almost all of them will hit that next year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> A bunch of locations will come close to 100 HD's this year.  Almost all of them will hit that next year.



Ahh, you work for Comcast. They are not an option in my new town anyway. We have Charter which from what I've heard kind of operates like Fairpoint.


----------



## hammer (Sep 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I work from home often and the speed of FIOS is worth it to me for all of the file transfers I make.
> 
> Also it has a better HD selection than Comcast had.


Didn't know about the HD selection...although some of the recent channels (e.g., .tv channels) don't really count in my book.

And yes, if you do uploads a lot then Fios speeds would work out better for you.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> A bunch of locations will come close to 100 HD's this year.  Almost all of them will hit that next year.



Tell that to the Rutland, VT head end, please.

I can't even get Comcast Digital Voice here in Killington.  Vermont Telephone somehow managed to block Comcast from deploying the service in their footprint.   You can get it a few miles down the hill in Mendon & Rutland.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like here's the answer for TB's woes: http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2009/10/26/fairpoint_voluntarily_files_for_ch_11_protection/


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2009)

Point for me, regrettably.  They announced this morning.  Chapter 11, so reorganize and go from there.  The consumers will lose again.  It is too bad.


----------

